# River Junction?



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

Was hoping someone can give me the scoop on the new track that John from River Junction is opening around Washington, Pa. Have heard the the Junction is closed and wonder where the new track is, is it open yet, and what the hours are. All help will be appreciated!

Thanks, Big Daddy


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

I thought John only works part time for steel city because they bailed rj out or something like that?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

RJ closed its doors so we can have a concentrated effort on the Washington Mall tracks. John does work part time in the evenings so if you want to visit him, stop by after 5PM. Sam works days and sometimes evenings. RJ would have stayed open thru the summer, but race attendance was slim to none. We hope to have a good turn out in WashPa (as RJ did in the winter months) when the weather starts to turn. I think there are a lot of carpet racers itching to get back indoors... although with the carpet track opening up soon, the Air Conditioned Carpet Track is not a bad thing. 

[email protected] City


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Big Daddy, Sunday Aug 15, I will be hosting a race at The Raceway.
Doors will open at 10am, racing to start at 1:00.
So anybody who misses racing at The Raceway as much as I do, come on down and bring a friend...


----------

